# NL dialogue vs. NH dialogue



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 4, 2020)

villagers are bound to repeat themselves, and thats okay because they’re literally AI with a set amount of lines. some people say that villager dialogue was better in NL but i personally don’t remember this? i played NL on and off for 4 or so years and at one point i knew every line for most personality types. it was very repetitive and villager requests happened too often and it became more like a chore tbh.

now in NH ive gotten some repeats ofc but I guess I have to wait longer before i can say the dialogue is lacking and/or repetitive. a month into the game and 125+ hrs logged im still learning new things. i just wished villagers gave me nicknames and i was able to change their catchphrases more often (I’ve literally gotten none of these so far). also i really like how the voices changed! they’re a lot smoother and not as screechy as NL. what do you guys think?


----------



## Mello (May 4, 2020)

New Horizons villager dialogue is better imo


----------



## moonolotl (May 4, 2020)

I've had diana in both my NL and my NH town/island and personally i can feel a big difference between the snooties in this game. I'll have to go back to NL and compare because im kinda curious

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Mello said:


> New Horizons villager dialogue is better imo


i agree tbh


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2020)

I prefer the dialogue in _New Horizons_. 175hrs in and it still continues to make me smile. I make an effort to talk to my villagers everyday now - something I never did in _New Leaf_ unless they came running up to me.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 4, 2020)

acnh definitely better. those requests were a chore! i don't even do them because they fill their house with ugly things.


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 4, 2020)

a lot of people say that the dialogue repeats way too much in nh, but like... It repeated a lot in NL too. 

I have over 300 hours in this game. yep. 300 hours, and I’m still seeing some new dialogue. 

just this morning around 5am, diana was the only one awake and she said because she couldn’t go back to bed because of insomnia and i was surprised. 

i feel like the dialogue is definitely a lot better in nh than nl and I’ve played like 500+ hours in nl


----------



## moonolotl (May 4, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> acnh definitely better. those requests were a chore! i don't even do them because they fill their house with ugly things.


honestly i very very rarely get requests now! its definitely a blessing for me at least


----------



## moonchu (May 4, 2020)

when the villagers speak to each other, it's much more dynamic and interesting than nl was.
i definitely felt like my favourite villagers got stale in nl. (ofc i'm sure it will happen in nh but it may be prolonged haha)


----------



## skogkyst (May 4, 2020)

New Horizons has better dialogue in general but villager interactions (requests, games, etc.) were better in New Leaf.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 4, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> acnh definitely better. those requests were a chore! i don't even do them because they fill their house with ugly things.


lmaoo straight facts


----------



## Believe (May 4, 2020)

As far as requests go, I'm glad they reduced them. They got old REALLY fast (I just think they might have reduced it a bit too dramatically to the point that it almost feels like they dont happen).

For the dialogue, I have trouble with this one because I feel like I may be remembering ACNL with a bit of bias and maybe the dialogue wasn't as diverse as I remember? I think the problem may be more around that the ACNH dialogue is a lot more unique / specific (popstar for example) and as a result when it gets repeated it REALLY stands out vs. the more generic stuff in acnl that was repeated.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 4, 2020)

skogkyst said:


> New Horizons has better dialogue in general but villager interactions (requests, games, etc.) were better in New Leaf.


I MISS HIDE AND SEEK!! is that still a thing in NH??


----------



## Sloom (May 4, 2020)

heatherstyles said:


> a lot of people say that the dialogue repeats way too much in nh, but like... It repeated a lot in NL too.



if I may be so bold, you're looking as cool as a fair number of cucumbers


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 4, 2020)

Sloom said:


> if I may be so bold, you're looking as cool as a fair number of cucumbers



LMAOOO. made me giggle. i even know who says that (keaton & marshal)


----------



## moon_child (May 4, 2020)

New horizons win this hands down. I get requests pretty frequently, not sure if I’m lucky but I don’t do them anyway cause I don’t want to ruin their houses. One thing I’m glad was gone was the scheduled visits. Like those with I’m free after 11 stuff...ugh I’m not, I’m free now. Lol. I hated those in NL.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 4, 2020)

NH by far, NL's dialogue is a joke (both villagers and NPC's). Imo, NH dialogue is on par with CF and close to WW. 

In my experience, 220 hours in, I still get new and funny dialogue from my villagers (and I talk to them everyday, _repeatedly _because one of my favorite things about AC is interacting with my villagers and NPC's). I know some are annoyed bc they think it's repetitive, but AC dialogue has always been repetitive to some extent. 

I've mentioned this before on other threads, but I've gone back to my AC games (GCN, WW and NL and I've checked some videos on CF bc I can't find my game  ), and I've noticed some of the following:

NL dialogue is by far the worst. It's shocking how, in a day, 90% of the dialogue were villagers asking me for stuff or to do chores for them. Absolutely _disgusting_. And probably one of the reasons I feel so detached to villagers in NL. Also, NL conversations between villagers were kinda meh. 
WW dialogue _quality_ is, imo, on par with NH. It's funny, you get asked questions and get different options to answer, etc. I will say the scope of dialogue in WW is a bit larger than NH (I can't say for sure how much more, but I would't dare say too far). It got repetitive after a while. In fact, I'd get the same dialogue (the same sentences) repeated 3-4 in a row. I still think WW is better than NH, and I will say I miss how they'd often hint at love affairs and couples and it was more about "gossiping", which made me cackle. Granted, WW didn't have as many features as NH does.
GCN is probably the best dialogue but WW is probably _juuust_ next to it. The quality is really good, and I'd say is very similar to NH's. However, GCN dialogue is more extensive overall. I will say, though, GCN had a lot (_a lot_) of dialogue on "let's play a game and if you win you get X item" or "can I get that item from you?" or "will you buy this item from me?" which makes it far less enjoyable than regular, everyday kinda dialogue. Also, both GCN and WW had angry/mean villagers (GCN being the most noticeable). I will say NH has made an effort into making them more mean in NH, but it's nowhere near close to how they were in GCN and WW. Also, GCN didn't have villager chatting each other (you'd only see the aftermath of their alleged "conversations"). And I'd say villager conversations are definitely just as good as WW's.
As far as NPC's dialogue, it's pretty easy to say NL ranks the absolute worst in that category. They basically removed any depth in dialogue with NPC's (except for Isabelle).

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020

Oh, I also wanted to add that: at least in my experience I get tons of requests from my villagers and I even get to play games with them through those requests (like guess the item that is being returned), which really reminded me of GCN.

I will say that I do miss hide and seek with my villagers, getting invited to their homes and inviting them to ours. That is certainly something I hope comes back.


----------



## frogpup (May 4, 2020)

i think its better in this game, a lot more variety. and its a lot funnier this time around especially when they're talking to each other

i just wish if you had two villagers of the same type they'd not repeat each other so much ;u;


----------



## cloudmask (May 4, 2020)

well today i had a conversation with anchovy and audie where they asked me if i would rather lick a fish or bite a worm. i'll just leave that there.


----------



## PajamaCat (May 4, 2020)

I'm going to go against the grain here and say that NL was better. Everyone keeps saying how great the dialogue is in NH and I really wish I could see it but I literally get repeats every day. Not saying that NL was amazing but I don't remember getting nearly as much repeated dialogue as I am now and I haven't even been playing that long. I will say that the conversations between villagers are way better in NH though!


----------



## marea (May 4, 2020)

I hate how NL villagers keep giving you tutorial dialogue even after years of playing! Thank god this does not seem to be the case in NH.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 4, 2020)

honestly, comparing my experiences in both games, i tended to get repeat dialogue in NL way more than i do in NH


----------



## Feraligator (May 4, 2020)

Honestly I think NL's dialogue wasn't great. NH's isn't the best either but it's a little better than NL's I'd say.
The best dialogue in my opinion is WW's. Perfect balance for me, not ridiculously mean like GC but each personality really stood out and the dialogue was so interesting and varied. I did really like GC's dialogue as well though.

Opinion: WW=GC>CF>NH>NL


----------



## Blueskyy (May 4, 2020)

NH definitely is an improvement!


----------



## Jas (May 4, 2020)

i actually really liked the new leaf voices and i do miss their individual singing voices when they sing the town tune before talking!

the NH dialogue is actually really interesting. i do get a lot of repetition (obviously lol it always happens), but i've had them ask me my favourite hobbies/drink/genre of novel etc. and then another villager will bring it up weeks later! i've also gotten a lot of cute nicknames and opportunities to change their catchphrases and greetings!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (May 4, 2020)

I liked the personality of villager dialogue in NL, but I suppose I prefer NH. It's just very bland and repetitive if you have multiple of the same personality. 

Actually, I don't know. I'm constantly getting repeats of dialogue in New Horizons and I don't remember getting as annoyed at the repeats while playing New Leaf. With NH, I'm avoiding talking to villagers multiple times a day because I'm already bored with the dialogue. It's definitely not as interesting to me, especially Snooty/Cranky/Uchi/Lazy/Jock. They all feel really basic and underwhelming compared to NL imo, repeats and all. I definitely think they played it too safe with dialogue dynamic this time around. 

I also only played NL for 500~ total (I thought that was a lot lol), so that might be why other people got tired of the dialogue more quickly. I just found the villagers to be more interesting in NL because they would interact more frequently. I feel like I'm not progressing with any of my NH villagers because they keep giving me the same two-liners and cutting off the convo. So dry.

I do like not having as many favors to do, though.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 4, 2020)

Dialogue was awful during the Bunny Day event/Fishing Tourney. It was one full week of the same text on repeat. Other than that, my islanders don't ping me as often as they did in NL and I kind of liked that they came up to me to ask me different stuff. They never ask you to visit their home anymore or come to yours. And that was great because you could buy back crap you didn't like in their house. Now you can't do that.

I don't know man. I like NH, but I feel like it's in limbo between being a step forward and a step back.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 4, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> villagers are bound to repeat themselves, and thats okay because they’re literally AI with a set amount of lines. some people say that villager dialogue was better in NL but i personally don’t remember this? i played NL on and off for 4 or so years and at one point i knew every line for most personality types. it was very repetitive and villager requests happened too often and it became more like a chore tbh.
> 
> now in NH ive gotten some repeats ofc but I guess I have to wait longer before i can say the dialogue is lacking and/or repetitive. a month into the game and 125+ hrs logged im still learning new things. i just wished villagers gave me nicknames and i was able to change their catchphrases more often (I’ve literally gotten none of these so far). also i really like how the voices changed! they’re a lot smoother and not as screechy as NL. what do you guys think?



Yeah, I think New Leaf repeated dialogue a lot more and villagers had less to say, but that's merely my own take based on my experience. New Leaf did have more villager requests and you could play hide and seek though, so I don't know which would be the better trade off. I still think WW and GCN had better dialogue, since there was more distinction based on personality and there were more mature jokes.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 4, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> Yeah, I think New Leaf repeated dialogue a lot more and villagers had less to say, but that's merely my own take based on my experience. New Leaf did have more villager requests and you could play hide and seek though, so I don't know which would be the better trade off. I still think WW and GCN had better dialogue, since there was more distinction based on personality and there were more mature jokes.



I never played WW or GCN so I can’t say for myself, but I’ve heard this repeatedly. I’m not sure when Nintendo decided to market AC as a kids’ game, or even if AC is still arguably a kids’ game, but I’m not sure why the personalities have been watered down :/ It kinda seems like they made up for this for adding uchi which is supposed to mean (i disagree), but I think uchis are the strongest personality so far in the game.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 4, 2020)

I'd take interaction over dialogue. It's kind too soon to say that the other games dialogue is worst/more repeatable than NH when the game isn't even two months old yet and the other games have had years on them.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 4, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> I never played WW or GCN so I can’t say for myself, but I’ve heard this repeatedly. I’m not sure when Nintendo decided to market AC as a kids’ game, or even if AC is still arguably a kids’ game, but I’m not sure why the personalities have been watered down :/ It kinda seems like they made up for this for adding uchi which is supposed to mean (i disagree), but I think uchis are the strongest personality so far in the game.



I can see them changing it bc of player’s reaction to the dialogue. I mean, I know lots of us want mean dialogue back but I know tons of other users who don’t like it.


----------



## Aleigh (May 4, 2020)

#bringbackgamecubedialog


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 4, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> #bringbackgamecubedialog



That is my hope, too. Alas, I find it unlikely, considering people don't like meanness from villagers :'(


----------



## Aleigh (May 4, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> That is my hope, too. Alas, I find it unlikely, considering people don't like meanness from villagers :'(


I love their meanness, it gives them so much more personality and it's so funny; like I just want my villagers to yell at me and call me ugly again LMAOO


----------



## Stereokay (May 4, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> I can see them changing it bc of player’s reaction to the dialogue. I mean, I know lots of us want mean dialogue back but I know tons of other users who don’t like it.


The design philosophy seems uphold user friendliness (literally) and embrace the cutesy, positive environment that so many people see in it. It's too bad because it's become a bit one-note and I personally got a kick out of the little critters having some bark, but I can appreciate the unconditional optimism among today's general media climate. That said, I think most folks might appreciate a "difficulty" slider to give the fellas some attitude.




 (credit to jvgsjeff)


----------



## xara (May 5, 2020)

i think i definitely prefer nh’s dialogue especially now that the smugs aren’t constantly telling me i look as cool as a cucumber lmao


----------

